# Genetic Adam



## bullethead (Aug 1, 2013)

http://news.yahoo.com/genetic-adam-eve-uncovered-180706860.html


----------



## TripleXBullies (Aug 1, 2013)

"...Making thorough analysis difficult..." isn't difficult analysis their bread and butter? If it wasn't difficult someone else would have done it a long time ago...

Interesting stuff... but there have to be so many assumptions to make those estimates... It's not limited to archaeological events... but even just those can be misdated..


----------



## bullethead (Aug 1, 2013)

TripleXBullies said:


> "...Making thorough analysis difficult..." isn't difficult analysis their bread and butter? If it wasn't difficult someone else would have done it a long time ago...
> 
> Interesting stuff... but there have to be so many assumptions to make those estimates... It's not limited to archaeological events... but even just those can be misdated..



From the article:


> The findings, detailed today (Aug. 1) in the journal Science, come from the most complete analysis of the male sex chromosome, or the Y chromosome, to date.


----------

